# Veg. box Lighting Help!



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Alright I just found this sweet little box I am goin 
to use for veg my plants in!!! I got the fans that I need 
and the box one big problem tho I need a light! This box 
is very small 10.5 in. by 4.5 in. that means it is 47.25 sq
inches and its just big enough to fit one Plant and the cup 
its a perfect fit to and its alsome looking!!!! What I need is 
someone who knows all about lights to help me alright!!!!!!
I know I just need a one little small light my question is what 
should I use or get I got an old lamp that I dont need is thier
I light bulb I can get to go in their that would work? Soft white 
bulbs wont do any thing right? and white kind should i get and 
wear can I get them?? Thanks for yalls help Peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Would a General elestric 60w
120v work? Or a a Philips 40w 120v
work? Thanks For The Help Anyone


----------



## smokie (Apr 21, 2006)

WOw that is a small space, but anyway, why don't you use Brother grunts wally world setup?  If its too big for your set up, you might want to look on ebay and theres one that releases a higher amount of lumen.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/200w-compact-fluorescent-bulb-200-watt-18000-lumens_W0QQitemZ4455822660QQcategoryZ3201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

That one apparently has 18k lumens, i dunno how accurate that is, so i hope someone can chime in.  I am on my first grow, and im using brother grunts wally world set up.  GL and keep us posted.


----------

